# any album recorded in Studio? (like Vikingur Olafsson)



## coworkers (4 mo ago)

most album sounds like recorded in Concert hall or Churches... and i don't really like them 

BUT sounds in Vikingur albums (Johann Sebastian Bach, Glassworks, Remeau&Debussy...) are really crispy and transparent!

if you know some Studio recorded albums, can you recommend it? sry for my bad english 🙏


----------

